# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ζευγάρωμα budgie παπαγάλων.

## nefelos

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ budgie Ο ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΠΛΕ ΜΕ ΤΡΙΚΟΥΑΖ ΚΑΙ Η ΘΗΛΗΚΙΑ ΜΠΛΕ ΜΕ ΜΟΒ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΟΛΛΑ Τα συμπτοματα. τους εχω βαλει φωλια αλλα τιποτα!!!!!.  ::  help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλλιόπη το θέμα σου είναι εδώ αφού το διέσπασα,είχες γράψει σε άλλου θέμα για να μη μπερδευόμαστε.Γράψε μας λίγο πιο αναλυτικά για το θέμα σου να βοηθήσεις τα μέλη να καταλάβουν  και να πάρεις πιο γρήγορα απάντηση.  ::

----------


## nefelos

ta syptomata einai oth o laris taisei sto stoma th uhlhkia.exoyn fai olh thn efhmerida kai o laris kelaidaei shnexeia env sths arxes den kelaidage  :: 

Σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις Ελληνικά.
Κωνσταντίνος.

τα συμπτώματα είναι ότι ο λάρις ταΐσει στο στόμα τη θηλύκια.έχουν φαΐ όλη την εφημερίδα και ο λάρις κελαηδάει συνέχεια ενώ στης αρχές δεν κελάιδαγε

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καταρχάς πόσο καιρό το έχεις το ζευγαράκι σου;Προετοιμασία διατροφική έχεις κάνει;Πτερόρια πέρασαν;Βρίσκονται σε ήσυχο περιβάλλον;Δεν μετακινούμαι το κλουβί για κανένα λόγο.

----------


## nefelos

exv duo papagalakia tous exv balei gvleia alla toipota   :: 

Έχω 2 παπαγαλάκια,τους έχω φωλιά αλλά τίποτα 

Διορθώνω τα γραφόμενα σου Καλλιόπη για τελευταία φορά,στο έχει επισημάνει και άλλος Διαχειριστής οτι δε πρέπει να γράφεις σε αυτή τη "γλώσσα",*ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ.* 
Είμαστε μια ομάδα φίλων που για τη καλύτερη λειτουργία της υπακούμε σε κάποιους κανόνες που έχουμε αποδεχτεί κατά την εγγραφή μας.Η μη υπακοή μας σε αυτούς εγκυμονεί κυρώσεις.
Βαγγέλης

----------


## nefelos

to lari ton exv apo to aprilio kai th larita apo to maio. diartofhkh proaitoimasia den toys exv kanei.ti einai ayto????  :: 

*Το Λάρη τον έχω από τον Απρίλιο και τη Λαρίσα απο το Μάιο.Διατροφική προετοιμασία δε τους έχω κάνει .Τι είναι αυτό???*

Ελπίζω να είναι η τελευταία φορά που επεμβαίνω σε δημοσίευσή σου....
Βαγγέλης

----------


## nefelos

σθγνομη για τα γραμματα δεν το ειξερα

----------


## vagelis76

Διατροφική διαδικασία ξεκινάμε 1 μηνα πρίν ζευγαρώσουμε τα πουλιά μας και αυτό γίνετε με ενισχυμένη διατροφή σε βιταμίνες,ασβέστιο και άλλα στοιχεία που χρειάζονται τα πουλάκια και ιδιαιτέρα τα θηλυκά γινα βγάλουν εις πέρας τη "δύσκολη δοκιμασία" αυτή.Απαραίτητα είναι τα φρούτα και λαχανικά,το σφικτό αυγό,το σουπιοκόκαλο σπόρους πλούσια σε λιπαρά και ίσως συμπληρώματα από το εμπόριο.
Όλα αυτά θα τα βρείς αναλυτικά και πολυσυζητημένα σε διάφορα θέματα στην ενότητα αυτή,αρκεί να ψάξεις.


και ένα δωράκι για σένα...
https://addons.mozilla.org/el/firefox/addon/3439/
κάνε εγκατάσταση του προγράμματος,θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ στη γραφή σου εδώ χωρίς προβλήματα και δε θα γκρινιάζω κι εγώ  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστούμε Καλλιόπη για τη συνεργασία  ::  

Όσο για τα πουλιά, τι προετοιμασία έχεις κάνει για αναπαραγωγή; Έχουν περάσει πτερόρροια; Αν δεν μας πληροφορήσεις και για αυτά, μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε  ::  !

----------


## nefelos

τι ενοεις? πτερορρια   :eek:

----------


## nefelos

[rainbow2:2r7g2dn9][/rainbow2:2r7g2dn9]
σημερα ειδα τη λαριτα να ανεβενει επανω στο λαρι.το ραμφος της εγεινε πιο σκουρο.εχθες ολη μερα ηταν στη φωλεια μονη της και η μανα μου νωμιζε οτι κλωσουσε αυγα  ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Τελικα δεν μας ειπες αν τα πουλακια σου ολοκληρωσαν την πτεροροια κ αν εχεις κανει διατροφικη προετοιμασια....  ::

----------


## budgiefun

Πτερορροία είναι η διαδικασία κατά την οποία τα πουλιά ανανεώνουν το πτέρωμα( σχεδόν πάντα κάθε καλοκαίρι )τους με επακόλουθο την πτώση πωλών εξ αυτών και την σωματική κατάπτωση του πουλιού Καθώς τα νέα φτερά και πούπουλα χρειάζονται 22 αμινοξέα για να συντεθούν από τον οργανισμό γιαυτό καλό είναι να την έχουν περάσει για να είναι έτοιμα για τις δυσκολίες της γέννας.

----------


## zemix

καλησπέρα, πτερρόροια είναι όταν "ρίχνουν" τα πουπουλάκια τους! πως αλλάζουμε εμείς οι άνθρωπου δέρμα, ε αυτά αλλάζουν φτέρωμα.

----------

